# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Baraja Mnemonica de Tamariz

## chemarueda

Hola,
Simplemente queria preguntar si me podiais decir si la baraja mnemonica de tamariz sigue algun tipo de orden logico o algo, si esta basada en algo, o tamariz simplemente puso ese orden pq le resultaba mas facil memorizarla o algo, es q dnd la he visto no explica nada de eso, y m gustaria saber si sigue algun patron o algo, para saber si eso podria facilitar la memorizacion.

thanks

----------


## mago alber

Hombre, Juan ha realizado un estudio grandísimo de la baraja mnemónica y todo tiene su sentido, para que cumpla las características que el buscaba en la mnemónica.

Un Saludin!

----------


## Shade

Chemarueda, segun lei y me informe acerca de la mnemonica de Tamariz es que se realiza a partir de 4 mezclas americanas perfectas. A partir de entonces la baraja presenta ese orden.

Para los simples mortales como nosotros es algo casi imposible de realizar ya que al menos a mi, siempre se me deslizan 2 o 3 cartas en algun momento.

No sigue ningun orden, asi que si quieres aprenderla deberas memorizarla (de ahi mnemonica). Lo mejor es que asignes las cartas con cosas que puedas "simbolizar".

----------


## AmadeuS

Con mezcla americana es imposible para todos, vi un programa que un hombre tardo 13 años en lograrlo entrenando de distintas maneras, se llega con mezclas faros que son mas faciles.

----------


## shark

es un pelin menos que imposible, hay un par de magos gallegos (de galicia) que lo hacen con mezclas americanas, ahora mismo no recuerdo los nombres pero los puedo buscar.

----------


## BusyMan

Espérate tú que ahora la gente se va a pensar que la mnemónica de Juan es: ''As, As, Rey, Rey, As...".

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Estaís hablando del mismo reportage ... esta en la web de jinroh, y si, Álvaro creo que se llama tardó 14 años en lograrlo... Luego cuenta que tras 14 años de práctica, vió que la manera que usó no era la "correcta".

Hacer una mezcla americana perfecta es imposible, y bueno, él la hace.

PD: Busy, interesante baraja para jugar al póker la tuya!

----------


## chemarueda

busy, se como es la baraja mnemonica de tamariz, por eso he preguntado q si seguia algun orden basado en alguna cosa rara o algo....si fuera as, as, rey, rey,....supongo q podria haber sacado alguna justificacion...:P
Amadeus desconozco la mezclas faros esa...me podriais decir como es o dnd ver algo sobre esa mezcla¿?
Tambien, si sabeis dnd puede aparecer el estudio de tamariz sobre la baraja mnemonica, m gustaria que m lo dijerais, es q siento curiosidad sobre ella...:P

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno, tienes un libro de 105 euros que te lo contará todo y más!

Pero sinceramente, déjalo.

Uno de los MÁS GRANDES de esto foro lleva 12 años a tope con la magia en contacto con Juan, y con la Mnemónica. Y es el primero en admitir que la mnemónica le va ENORME.

----------


## Goreneko

Hombre, no cuenta cómo hacer las mezclas faro perfectas (faro, no americanas), pero explica 2 métodos más sin usar la mezcla faro, aunque claro, creo que esta mnemonica nació para la faro  :Wink1:

----------


## Friks

> Pero sinceramente, déjalo.
> 
> Uno de los MÁS GRANDES de esto foro lleva 12 años a tope con la magia en contacto con Juan, y con la Mnemónica. Y es el primero en admitir que la mnemónica le va ENORME.


Hombre... no creo que este sea el mejor consejo. Tampoco es cuestión de dejarlo, simplemente informarle de que aprovechar bien la mnemonica es cuestión de muchos muchos muchos años.

----------


## isaac79

> Espérate tú que ahora la gente se va a pensar que la mnemónica de Juan es: ''As, As, Rey, Rey, As...".


Busyman gracias por contestar a mi mensaje privado!!!
Saludos.

----------


## popt

Sinceramente, si no dominais la faro perfecta dejadlo...

Ni ganas de aprender ni nada, es como querer competir en formula 1 sin haberse sacado el carnet de conducir.  No quiero decir que falten ganas de aprender sino que todavía hay muchísimo que aprender antes de llegar a la Mnemónica.

Sin las faro vais a aprovechar la mnemónica tanto como una rosario o una Si Stebbins.

La mnemónica es muy muy atractiva pero antes hay muchos pasos que dar:

Esto es Magia
Canuto
Roberto Light (3 volúmenes)
Escuela Cartomágica vol 1-3
Ascanio vol1
5 puntos mágicos
Vía Mágica
Sonata
Darwin
Escuela Cartomágica vol4
Dai Vernon - SW. Erdnase: Revelaciones y El Experto en la mesa de juego
Expert Card Technique (Hugard)
Ascanio vol2 y 3
Dai Vernon (Todos sus Secrets of Inner Magic)
...
y después de dominar todo lo anterior (y más) va la mnemónica.

Sin ánimo de ofender, si alguien tiene ganas de aprender el camino es muy largo y si no dominais la faro es que no habeis llegado al tercer libro de la ECM.

Saludos

----------


## chemarueda

ya se que hay q pasar antes por muchas cosas antes de llegar a la mnemonica, pero simplemente queria leer acerca de ella para saber de donde salia,....una explicacion de xq surgia esa ordenacion, porque sentia curiosidad.  Ya tocara mas adelante aprender mas cosas de ella....

----------


## miguelajo

si quieres saber exactamente de donde sale ( la rueda de 8 faros y demás...) mira el libro de Juan o el de Gea y Luque.
Pero vamos que te quede en la cabeza que no es que se aprendiera una baraja mezclada y ya está.
Tiene muchísimas propiedades internas, matemáticas, de ordenaciones para juegos, causísticas y mucho más...
SAALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## popt

Ups, perdona por mi mensaje porque creo que acabo de sonar un poco borde (acabo de releerlo).  Como disculpa te escribo aquí las propiedas de la mnemónica según se explica en el libro.  Como verás lo que buscaba Juan era obtener todas estas propiedades en una mnemónica y así llegó a la ordenación que tiene.

Es un pequeño fragmento del libro... supongo que no importará que lo ponga, al fin y al cabo es publicidad y no desvelo nada pero si algun moderador cree que me he pasado por favor disculpadme y borradlo.




> *PROPIEDADES ESPECÍFICAS DE LA MNEMÓNICA DE TAMARIZ*
> 
> 1.- Se forma desde paquete nuevo. Puede hacerse a la vista de los espectadores, que no sospecharán nada.
> 
> 2.- Deshaciendo la faro parcial y la inversión de las veintiseis de arriba, estamos en la posición de Baraja Espejo o Capicúa (Stay Stack). Contiene, pues, todos los juegos de la baraja espejo: decenas descritos en la literatura mágica. Luego contaré algunos maravillosos de adivinación, carta que falta, coincidencia, memoria, triunfos, etc.
> 
> 3.- Si, desde esta espejo, hacemos cuatro faros-ext más (o una antifaro-4) la baraja nos queda en el orden inicial, o sea, ordenada Por palos, colores y números. Esto lo utilizaremos como un super clímax final de sesión. Algo, créeme, que es un auténtico mazazo mágico final.
> 
> Con estas tres características ya tendríamos algo muy práctico y mágicamente potente, pero además tiene estas otras:
> ...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno ... algún día llegaremos ...

¿De que año es el libro?

----------


## popt

Del 2000, aunque el libro no es mío, se lo pedí prestado a un amigo para ver si me atrevía... y por ahora no me atrevo  :P

Edito, que casi se me olvida y quería comentarlo.

Hay por internet (creo que salía buscando en google) un programa de ordenador para facilitar la memorización, por si a alguien le interesa.

Saludos

----------


## isaac79

Yo le hare el pedido a Mariano el proximo dia 14 de agosto......del 2020,porque por lo que contais eso solo es para expertos y profesionales!!!

----------


## chemarueda

gracias popt x haber puesto las propiedades de la mnemonica de tamariz...has exo q m de cuenta q m falta todavia mas aun de lo que pensaba para poder entenderla....xDDD. Isaac, si tu te lo vas a pillar el 14 de agosto de 2020, ya me lo prestaras cuando acabes con él....allá por el 14 de agosto...de 2050, q creo q a lo mejor ya estoy capacitado, jeje

----------


## magic211164

Amigo Chemarueda: Según explica  Juan en la introducción de esta obra, la baraja mneumónica "a secas" carece de cualquier tipo de orden lógico, simplemente fue una evolución progresiva  de otros tipos de ordenaciones de tipo matemático o en rosario, etc ,y  consistía en una idea extraordinaria: aprender de memoría una posición aleatoria de las cartas.Posteriormente, aparecen en el primer tercio del s. XX ciertas mejoras en algunos aspectos de esta barajas y se habla de mneumónica "con propiedades". Estas ordenaciones presentaban algunas cartas en posiciones tales que permitían realizar algunos juegos de exhibición de juego o de deletreos. La primera fue de un mago inglés, Louis Nikola en 1927. Después fueron surgiendo nuevas mneumónicas con ideas similares. De hecho, el propio Juan pubicó en 1979, dos ordenaciones. La definitiva baraja mneumónica permite hacer efectos como los referidos y otros más (convertirse en una baraja espejo, un gran efecto final con ordenación por palos y números. etc). 
De una baraja nueva se puede llegar a ella haciendo cuatro faros-out y una faro parcial, aunque también explica un sistema sin usar la mezcla faro.

Espero haberte aportado la suficiente información en la cuestión que solicitas. Un abrazo de Xazam

----------


## magic211164

Perdonad, en mi anterior mensaje sobre este tema no me dí cuenta de que había una segunda página donde he visto que Post hace también una detallada descripción de las características de la baraja.

Quizás ha sido un poco redundante lo que he comentado. Disculpas.

Estoy de acuerdo con Post. Pienso que es un libro difícil y tedioso de estudiar. Yo lo he probado varias veces y me siento incapaz.

Un abrazo Xazam

----------


## shark

yo tengo la mnemonica (dedicada por Juan  8) ) desde hace unos 2 años y pese a que ya la tengo memorizada , no me veo con la soltura suficiente como para hacer juegos con ella. Juegos como dios manda vamos. Para mi la mnemonica es una inversion a laaaaarguiiisimmooo plazo.

----------


## MilagroUNO

Creo que la Mnemonica es uno de los puntos mas altos de cualquier cartomago. No es algo que nos salve las papas en algun bar cuando algun amigo nos pida "hacete un truco!". Creo que tiene un nivel muy alto y debe ser tratada con el respectivo respeto.

----------


## guitarxp

Me gustaría haceros una pregunta al respecto.

Cuando habláis de nivel alto para el uso de la Mnemónica, ¿a que os referís exactamente?. ¿Manipulación, misdirección, capacidad mental de cálculo...?

----------


## popt

Yo creo que el porqué de no coger la mnemónica es básicamente que no se llega a sacar de ella todo el partido que ofrece si no le dedicas muuuuuucho tiempo.

Si quieres hacer juegos sencillos ya hay otras ordenaciones que vienen bien.

Sobre la misdirection, bueno, depende del juego que hagas pero no es un detalle técnico importante en la mnemónica precisamente.

Sobre la manipulación, si quieres sacarle el máximo partido sí es más complicado.  No necesitas ser un genio tampoco pero al menos las faro te tienen que salir rápido y sin fallos.  Creo que este es uno de los puntos de la mnemónica que no se pueden obviar, el formar la ordenación delante del espectador.

¿Capacidad mental de cálculo? bueno, no especialmente. Eso sí la memorización de la ordenación debe ser extremadamente precisa.  No es que esto sea algo imposible, pero no vale con memorizarla y a correr, necesitas saber qué número corresponde a una carta o viceversa al instante, saber las cartas anterior y posterior... vamos que tienes que saber pensar en números igual de rápido que en cartas.

Pero al final no es por estas razones por las que, al menos yo, no me atrevo con la mnemónica.  A mí se me queda grande porque puedes dedicarle una vida entera a esta ordenación, a su interminable cantidad de juegos, a sus inimaginables posibilidades, a... Y a mí me queda muchísimo por aprender antes que dedicarme por exclusivo a esta baraja.

Espero haber ayudado con mi rollo   :Wink:  

Saludos

----------


## guitarxp

Si me ha ayudado, muchas gracias!

Mas que nada tenía curiosidad por aquello de "se queda grande"... No entendía muy bien porqué. 

Corrígeme si estoy equivocado, pero si te salen las faro y la tienes memorizada, ya se pueden hacer juegos, ¿no?

Yo (desde mi ignorancia), si se controlan las faro, tampoco lo veo tan difícil como para no invertir un par de semanas en memorizártela y luego tener tres o cuatro juegos de arsenal... 

Bueno, dentro de un par de años revisitaré el tema... :-)

----------


## elmoronta

yo acabo de empezar hoy con el libro y ya me e leído un buen tocho y por lo que veo es bastante fastidiada pero con unos efectos increíbles este finde me pondré a memorizarla y haber que tal va jajajaja suerte a los que estéis con ella

----------


## Nani

Una JOYA!  :Wink1:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No reaviveis hilos si no vais a aportar nada.

----------


## elmoronta

una cosa sobre la Memónica, alguien tiene el libro de tamariz? si es así me podríais decir como recomponer la baraja a partir del primer juego de la que el preseta que es uno de poker? es que o biene mal en el libro o lo hago mal yo pero he seguido paso a paso lo que dice tamariz y no e logrado recomponer la baraja!

----------


## Mag Marches

Cómo se llama el juego?

----------


## elmoronta

el juego se llama súper poker y salir sale lo único es la reconstrucción después de el

----------


## moriz04

Yo opino que sí, que si te pones con la Mnemónica sin controlar mucho de faros y eso, no le vas a sacar partido (hombre, podrás hacer el típico efecto de adivinar la carta por la que corta el espectador, pero para eso ya existen las rosarios).
De todas formas, pienso que ¿por qué no? se aprende de los errores, si no te pegas contra la pared no aprendes. Puedes empezarla, y al cabo de un mes te darás cuenta de que no valió la pena, pero al menos habrás aprendido que aún te queda muuuuuucho por saber...

----------


## Nani

Hola, moronta! Ese juego es un poco lío para volver al orden inicial, pero sí que sale. A mí tb me costó pillarlo. Sigue los pasos y prueba varias veces hasta que lo tengas. Ojo con como recoges los repartos y con las 3 cartas que hay que pelar, fíjate tb en el momento de hacer el corte y en el orden de cómo se hacen todios los movimientos. En mi opinión es un juego muy potente como demostración de poker, si vienes de varios juegos anteriores. Además te sirve para hacerlo entre el paso de Mne a espejo. Salu2!

----------


## elmoronta

gracias nani ahora me vuelvo a poner con la reconstrucción de ese juego a ver si me sale gracias por responder

----------


## elmoronta

nani sigue sin salirme pone que se reparta de nuevo cuatro manos pero luego te dice que recojas las cinco eso no tiene sentido y que luego lo eches sobre el resto de la baraja =s y cuando te dice pasar el as de picas entre el de trébol y cuatro de corazones esas dos cartas no están juntas
no se como lo harás pero sigue sin salirme si me lo explicases por un privado te lo agradeceria

----------


## elmoronta

ya esta resuelto mi problema me a costado el estudio intensivo durante 30min son 5manos de 4 cartas
pd:en el libro viene mal

----------


## elmoronta

nani tu que sabes el juego, crees que para grabarlo en video de cerca es mejor cambiar el en**** por un em***** y que así haya menos probabilidad de que vean esa parte? por que para hacer al publico directo con mis********* vale pero para grabarlo yo creo que corre mas peligro

----------


## Nani

Tienes un privado  :Wink1:

----------


## elmoronta

Buscando ya hace meses apps para el iPod sobre magia me encontré una para la memorización de la baraja! se llama mnemonicosis. Puede ser interesante a la hora de aprenderla, es gratuita por si os interesais en echarle un vistazo.
saludos

----------

